
StumbleUpon Modifies Core Functionality, Inconveniences Users - doctorshady
https://getsatisfaction.com/stumbleupon_help_center/topics/notification-and-stumbles-being-sent-to-email?topic-reply-list[settings][filter_by]=all
======
eip
People still use Stumbleupon? I though everyone gave up on like 4 years ago
when they turned it into a horrendous POS.

